# December TOM: Christmas Cheer



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I figured this would be a no brainer for this month. I also chose christmas cheer because some may have vintage tins.

Feel free to review any year that you have. Mccranies.com has some tins from 03 and from 08. I will start thinking of blends for January, I hope you guys have some fun with this.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*interested*


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll pick some up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually have 1/2 tin of 2007. After trying a bowl, I bought 3 tins of 2008.

This, along with Penzance, was one of my first introductions into pressed tobaccos. 

I don't find that this is a tobacco that you need to let dry a bit, although it doesn't hurt. I fold the bits, crumble them a bit, and pack them in easily. It lights easily, burns well.

Ketchup, balsamic vinegar, barbecue smell, but not in the taste.

It has a nice virginian taste that is very typical of McClelland virginias. You can also taste a bit of citrus in the background, although it's not a topping. I enjoy this blend very much. It doesn't bite, and is great in my Peterson bent dublin. It ends clean, and leaves no residue. Excellent tobacco in my humble opinion.

I plan on opening 1 tin next year, and letting the other 2 age at least 5 more. I'll buy 3 tins and do this every year.

WWhermit


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an open tin of 08 in which has been sitting for about a month. I'm trying to get some of the newness and harshness to wear off. I found that this blend while it is sweeter than some straight Virginias it is a bit moist in the tin and harsh if not dried a bit. I also found that it didn't smoke hot but moisture still occured and I got a bit of gurgle durign the smoke. I think this is a virginia in which requires aging, the broken cake should age well and I think the difference even one year would make would be exemplary. I haven't tried any of the other years so it's hard for me to compare. X-mas cheer 08 is sweeter but also harsher than say FVF. I'm going to order some more and put it away for awhile.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I picked up a couple of tins of 2008 a while ago.
I didn't really want to open em yet.
I just ordered a couple of tins of 2003 at McCranies.
I'll be popping one of those as soon as they arrive.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

can someone who has had both let me know about how 07 compares to 08 - I was not crazy about 07... I do think there is merit in aging CC - the 07 certainly seems like it would do better with some time on it


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Is there any site online to buy 2 oz. of Christmas Cheer? I've only seen large tins but I'm accumulating so much tobacco I'll never smoke it all.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm afraid you can only buy the tub :/

But alas, if i recall correctly, JRCigars.com has the best price for a single tin.  And they have cheap shipping, as long as you don't add any more items. The 1 tin site for me.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I just popped a tin from 1997...I will give it a week or two...then it will be Christmas and I'll let you know all about it!...dub


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I had some yesterday. Didnt let it dry out enough so there was a little bite. Other than that it was a good smoke. Lit easily and stayed lit, fairly consistant throughout the entire bowl. I didnt pay much attention to the nuances of taste, but I did notice afterwards that it left a pleasant sweet taste long after the smoke.


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Tried some this morning. Not terribly impressed, but it's all still roughly the same to me. It was the first time I have ever noticed tongue bite, although not bad. Still working on how to "taste" the tobacco, but I have noticed the flavor left in my mouth a couple times throughout the morning. The taste is exactly like the tobacco smells for sure. I will give it another go a little later.


----------



## jadeblue (Dec 9, 2008)

This is my favourite time of the year.. hohohoho


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Update: The 97 is good, still has some vinegar/ketchup flavor, but very cristalized. I find it mild, in a healthy way....fruity and barnish. But to be honest I prefare other VA's...dub


----------

